
Facebook’s Aquila Drone Will Beam Down Internet Access with Lasers - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/26/facebooks-aquila-drone-will-beam-down-internet-access-with-lasers/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
david_shaw
This is pretty fascinating.

This reminded me that a few years ago, Facebook launched "0.facebook.com," in
order to let people use the Internet on their mobile phones without incurring
any data charges ([https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook/fast-and-free-
facebo...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook/fast-and-free-facebook-
mobile-access-with-0facebookcom/391295167130)).

Now, they're trying to provide the Internet to people who otherwise wouldn't
have it, by using a very large drone system.

I'm not sure they'll be able to see any ROI on something like this, but the
technology to keep a solar powered drone in the air and broadcasting Internet
signal up to 90,000 feet for three months at a time is _very_ impressive.

